# Can't find a good dog



## oaklee22 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am trying to find a good dog. I don't care about amazing bloodlines & registering and all that. I have literally looked EVERYWHERE & I am about to just give up. Where can I find a good family dog? (not a foo-foo dog, I want something medium sized) I like labs, bird dogs, beagles, pointers, etc but no one is selling them around me (Valdosta).

*This is not a WTB post, I just need advice as to where I should look*


----------



## quailchaser (Jun 11, 2011)

Check out a rescue dog. Here is a link to some good German Shorthair Pointers. These are very loyal family dogs.

http://www.segsprescue.org/


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 11, 2011)

Local animal shelter sounds like the spot to find just what you're looking for.  Most of them are filled to overflowing with the economy like it is.  If you're looking for something in particular (bird/sporting type dog) lots of them will take your name and call you when they get something close to what you're looking for.  You'd be surprised how often they get purebred dogs.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 11, 2011)

there was someone on here the other day wanting to give away a nice pointer.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Several dogs listed here lately...Lab, Bulldog mix...even puppies ....
All sound good to me...If I did not have 5 already......


----------



## quailchaser (Jun 11, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> there was someone on here the other day wanting to give away a nice pointer.



That was JuliaH. She found a home for the pointer.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 11, 2011)

I got you a dog! It's a medium sized black pup, good natured, and a very alert guard dog. It was picked up at the dump, where it had been abandoned. Great with kids, and doesn't want to eat the cat. Already have too many critters.


----------



## oaklee22 (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks guys, I will go by the local shelter Monday morning. Capt Quirk: You may be too far from me, I live in Valdosta but can you attach a picture of the pup?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 11, 2011)

Lowndes County Animal Shelter lists their pets on Petfinder.com  

Quizno, Roxy and Freckles are all cuties!  Freckles is listed as a 'lab mix' but she looks like a pointer mix to me.  

Good luck!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2011)

oaklee22 said:


> thanks guys, I will go by the local shelter Monday morning. Capt Quirk: You may be too far from me, I live in Valdosta but can you attach a picture of the pup?



I can always find an excuse to head to Macon on Sat, Sun, Mon, and even out a bit further if you want to meet halfway. He is a good pup, and deserves a good home. He even likes to flush Turkeys. I'll get a pic up later for you.


----------



## dawgcrazy (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a puppy that is 4 weeks today.  He is half pitbull and lab.  He is being raised indoors with us and we carry him and his brother around constantly.  I will be down in Valdosta in 2 weeks for my son's baseball tournament.  I can send pic if you PM your e-mail.  I can never get pics to load.  He is all black with a white chest and white paws.  Let me know.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's Coco. Age unknown, pedigree unknown. Abandoned at a dump, but still wants to be a very good dog. Has lots of potential.


----------



## oaklee22 (Jun 12, 2011)

After some research, I think I am going to go with a rescue GSP pup if I can find one. I have a purebred Jack Russell so I figure it would be good to rescue one. I really apprecite all of the help from yall!!


----------



## Bkeepr (Jun 16, 2011)

Coco looks like a blue Lacy!  Is he medium sized, about 25 to 40 pounds?


----------



## Bkeepr (Jun 16, 2011)

If he is a blue Lacy, I have 2 of them.  They are great dogs!


----------



## applejuice (Jun 16, 2011)

quailchaser said:


> Check out a rescue dog. Here is a link to some good German Shorthair Pointers. These are very loyal family dogs.
> 
> http://www.segsprescue.org/



I have been watching this website. They want to come out to your house and inspect your yard for fence, other animals, living environment. 

I think I may go down to the shelter and leave my name also. Thats a good idea


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sent you a PM.  Two females free to a good home up in Austell.  Might be a way to get them to you if you are interested!


----------



## applejuice (Jun 17, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> Sent you a PM.  Two females free to a good home up in Austell.  Might be a way to get them to you if you are interested!



What breed are these 2? Brittanys?


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jun 17, 2011)

applejuice said:


> What breed are these 2? Brittanys?



Blasphemy!!!!

no, not brittanys...these are bird dogs....English Setters to be exact.


----------



## applejuice (Jun 17, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> Blasphemy!!!!
> 
> no, not brittanys...these are bird dogs....English Setters to be exact.



LOL

gotcha, those are cool looking dogs. Are they trying to keep the 2 together? 
I am looking for a good bird dog breed as a household pet and to go fishing with me.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jun 17, 2011)

i dont believe so.  I have limited information but from what i understand they are just trying to find good homes for them.  I have one setter and one pointer in the house and they both do great!  

As far as fishing goes...Setters are much more fond of the water.  These pups are right down the road from you.  let me know if you want any contact info.


----------



## chemlight (Jun 21, 2011)

Are those setters still available? If so I got a good home for one of them.


----------



## Paul White (Jul 4, 2011)

Check out three trees kennels for gsp pups.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 4, 2011)

Coco is still looking for a good home...


----------



## jbp84 (Jul 8, 2011)

look at your local shelters. i have a gsp pointer mix he may have some bulldog not sure after two years hes maxed out at 55lbs i made to mistake of leaving his sister she had a longer wavy hair they were both pups. this one thing i regret till this day and i feel so bad about if you find a pair keep them together. he the most beautiful dog he gets compliments everywhere he goes to petsmart or the BPS, laid back and loves kids i couldnt have ask for a better dog i put him before me!


----------

